# The Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios Hollywood, CA/9/24-10/31



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some information on the Halloween Horror Nights 2010 at Universal.

The event will now be a 17-night schedule starting on Friday, September 24 and continue on weekends and other nights through Halloween night.

New stuff includes the King Kong 360 3D ride, new mazes, "scare zones" and a new "Terror Tram" experience.

Updates are available at www.HalloweenHorrorNights.com

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15553


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah and the got a new price also, 74.99. I guess we are going to try and go this year. The guy told me you can't get through all the houses in 1 night. A friend of mine said if you stay at their hotel, you might be able 2. But better to plan on 2 nights. Cause if you try to do it in one. You will be rushing and mad because things and going right for you. So slow down and enjoy enjoy it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a sneak peak at their new Killer Klown Gang.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/38...iller-klown-gang-halloween-horror-nights-2010


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

That is really cool JT! I would love to go to that one time just to say I went. Looks like I would have too much fun there!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

They're also adding a new 3D maze based on Rob Zombie's House of 1,000 Corpses characters, The Firefly Clan.

http://www.noisecreep.com/2010/08/03/rob-zombies-movie-monsters-terrorize-theme-park-this-halloween/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Per Latino Review, the event is also adding a scare zone featuring La Llorona, the bloodthirsty spectre of Mexican legend........

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/ex...udios-hollywood-halloween-horror-nights-10791


----------

